# Billing for Frozen Embryo Storage



## Caroline1759 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi


I wasn't sure where to ask this question so thought i'd try on this thread. Ijust wondered if anyone has any experience of the cost of storing frozen embryos at their clinic? I had one embryo frozen in December which obviously i'm happy to pay the cost of freezing and storage for, assuming i would be charged on an annual basis. But my clinic is charging me upfront for 2 years of storage for the frozen embryo which has significantly increased my bill. I feel this is a bit unethical to charge me for 2 years upfront. I have asked them if i can pay an annual storage fee but they have said no.


What are other's experience?


thanks


Caroline x


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

My clinic charges an annual storage fee from April-April so you have to pay for a full year even if you use your last stored embryo in April.


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I seem to remember paying an initial fee for a year or two up front but now I pay £25 a month.


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

When I had my cycle in Oct 2013, I was informed that the embryos would be stored initially for 3 years and charged upfront for this - I think it was about £300, but I don't pay anything each month. It was a one off payment. I'm now going for a FET Jan/Feb with plan to thaw one first to see if it thaws out before defrosting the others. If I haven't had to use the other embryos, I'm aware that I'll have to make a decision about the others in Oct as that will be 3 years. You can have the others still stored, which I will do.
Deb


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

From memory (and I could be wrong) ours was a year or so free then something like £250 a year after that x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

My clinic charges an annual fee of £280. You pay the month before they'd be due for renewal; mine were frozen in August and I was billed in July.


----------

